# DIVE SHOP ON BASE



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

DOES ANYONE ON HERE KNOW IF THERE ARE ANY BASES AROUND HERE (PANAMA CITY TO PENSACOLA ) THAT HAVE DIVE SHOPS ON THEM. i KNOW IT'S NOT LIKELY BUT JUST THOUGHT i'D ASK.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Hurlburt has one. Don't know the number tho. I think they are only open on Mondays and Fridays unless there is a class I think. Check with Hurlburt Services.


----------



## Nicevilleski (Apr 2, 2008)

<SPAN class=bodytext><SPAN class=title>Yacht Club & Dive Flight


Eglin's Yacht & Dive Club is a membership organization providing a social outlet for members of the Eglin community who share a common interest in boating and/or scuba diving. Owning a boat or having your own scuba gear is not a condition of membership. Functions such as sailing, power boating, weekend club cruises, scuba diving and training, dive trips to local and worldwide locations, and many social events/outings are on the regular agenda at the Yacht Club.

Membership is offered to all active duty and retired military personnel, personnel TDY to Eglin AFB, Hurlburt Field or the surrounding area, civilian personnel, and employees of organizations working under valid base contracts.

The club is located on Ben's Lake off Boatner Road near the Officers Club.(850) 651-3122


----------

